# Sous vide in cryopac



## Bytor (Sep 14, 2022)

I apologize if this has been posted elsewhere, but is there any harm in giving a bath in the original Cryovac packaging?  I scored several Smithfield preseason pork tenderloins and was wondering if they can just go directly in.  Seems a waste to take them out and put into another bag.
Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes they can Just fine.


----------



## Cattoon (Sep 14, 2022)

I have also done a couple of those and they came out great. A buddy of mine told me that he does them and he’s done quite a few, I tried it after he told me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2022)

I have done it several times as well.






Al


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Sep 15, 2022)

I've done the same at least a dozen times, no issues for me.


----------



## LoydB (Sep 15, 2022)

Start by putting the cryo into a container and let it thaw. If there's no blood/juice in the tray, you're good. I've had way too many that have had pinhole leaks that aren't noticeable while it's frozen. After the first time you come back to a cryo full of hot sous vide water (and have to get the blood off of the heating element) you'll want to check...


----------

